# People named Jesus



## StriperrHunterr (Nov 26, 2013)

What do you think about this? 

I would think that religion would forbid the name of their savior to be assigned to a human. 

Just a thought I had a little while ago.


----------



## Four (Nov 26, 2013)

I think i read recently that a judge in Alabama (or some such) tried to make a family change the name of there son, they named him messiah, and it - upset  the religious judge.

I think it got overturned though.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

Four said:


> I think i read recently that a judge in Alabama (or some such) tried to make a family change the name of there son, they named him messiah, and it - upset  the religious judge.
> 
> I think it got overturned though.



Where the heck ya been Four?


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 26, 2013)

This really adds nothing to the conversation, but when I saw this thread it reminded me of some guys riding around town ( Columbus Ga) advertising their business. It is a truck with three or four latin american gentlemen and the truck is heavily advertised as " Jesus Landscaping, Roofs, and fences". 

Ive talked to these guys before and they are very nice and well liked by the community.......But I still get a chuckle out of it every time I see the truck.


----------



## Four (Nov 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Where the heck ya been Four?



At some point i felt i was getting dragged into far to many dumb arguments / discussions, and it was taking a decent amount of my time without benefiting me...  So I just tried to stop reading/posting, but with it being deer season i'm on the forums a little more often, so i've taken a  look at the AAA section a few times... still trying not to fall into the traps!

Basically, i was doing too much of this


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

Four said:


> At some point i felt i was getting dragged into far to many dumb arguments / discussions, and it was taking a decent amount of my time without benefiting me...  So I just tried to stop reading/posting, but with it being deer season i'm on the forums a little more often, so i've taken a  look at the AAA section a few times... still trying not to fall into the traps!
> 
> Basically, i was doing too much of this



lol, well good to see you back around.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 26, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> This really adds nothing to the conversation, but when I saw this thread it reminded me of some guys riding around town ( Columbus Ga) advertising their business. It is a truck with three or four latin american gentlemen and the truck is heavily advertised as " Jesus Landscaping, Roofs, and fences".
> 
> Ive talked to these guys before and they are very nice and well liked by the community.......But I still get a chuckle out of it every time I see the truck.



I went to a friend's wedding at Christ the King church in Atlanta.  In the parking deck there were signs that said "Christ the King is not responsible for damage to vehicles or items stolen from vehicles."   I said "I'm not gonna take their word for it.  I wanna see the surveillance video."


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 26, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> I went to a friend's wedding at Christ the King church in Atlanta.  In the parking deck there were signs that said "Christ the King is not responsible for damage to vehicles or items stolen from vehicles."   I said "I'm not gonna take their word for it.  I wanna see the surveillance video."



 That's funny!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> This really adds nothing to the conversation, but when I saw this thread it reminded me of some guys riding around town ( Columbus Ga) advertising their business. It is a truck with three or four latin american gentlemen and the truck is heavily advertised as " Jesus Landscaping, Roofs, and fences".
> 
> Ive talked to these guys before and they are very nice and well liked by the community.......But I still get a chuckle out of it every time I see the truck.



Yea I've seen Hay-SOOS and his truck before.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 26, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> This really adds nothing to the conversation, but when I saw this thread it reminded me of some guys riding around town ( Columbus Ga) advertising their business. It is a truck with three or four latin american gentlemen and the truck is heavily advertised as " Jesus Landscaping, Roofs, and fences".
> 
> Ive talked to these guys before and they are very nice and well liked by the community.......But I still get a chuckle out of it every time I see the truck.



I've seen those signs in Augusta. We must have our own Jesus.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 26, 2013)

LOTS of Joshuas around. Been a popular English name since the 17th Century.
BC 13th century people

    Joshua son of Nun

BC 6th century people

    Joshua the High Priest

BC 2nd century people

    Joshua ben Perachyah (given name יהושע = Yehoshua)

1st century people

    Joshua ben Hananiah (given name יהושע = Yehoshua) (flourished 70 – c.100 CE)
Jesus of Nazareth

3rd century people

    Israeli: Joshua ben Levi (flourished c.200 – c.250 AD); birth in the Land of Israel, which roughly maps to modern Israel

6th century people

    Joshua the Stylite

19th century people

    Lithuanian: Yehoshua Leib Diskin (1818–1898)
    Ukrainian: Yehoshua Rokeach (1825–1894); birth location was under the rule of the Austrian Empire at the time

20th century people

    Egyptian-born Israeli: Yehoshua Rozin (1918–2002), Israeli basketball coach
    Israeli: A. B. Yehoshua (born 1936), novelist, essayist, and playwright
    Israeli: Yehoshua Sobol (born 1939)
    Israeli: Yehoshua Zettler (1917–2009)

http://www.abarim-publications.com/Meaning/Joshua.html
The name Joshua is the Hebrew form of the Greek name Jesus, and most probably the name by which Jesus was known by His contemporaries. Jesus was fascinated by the Book of Isaiah, probably mostly because this Book appears to be entirely about Him, but perhaps also because the name Isaiah (Isaiah) is almost identical to the name Joshua with the two segments reversed.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Lot of Hispanics named Jesus.  Never met or heard of another ethnicity doing so, although I'm sure it's happened.  Must be a cultural thing.


----------

